
Show HN: Use tools you already know to research 5000 destinations - delmarx
http://tripsak.com
======
jacalata
It looks like a really neat aggregation of tools. I'm curious why nothing came
up when I searched Yellowstone?

~~~
delmarx
Thank you! I'm starting with destinations that are cities/towns so not a lot
of national parks at the moment (but I constantly add batches of new
destinations so will probably be added soon).

~~~
jacalata
I didn't realise it was all manually curated - can you get it to automatically
search any of the listed sites for the name I put in? That seems like it'd be
helpful at least half the time.

------
delmarx
I made this! Would love to hear your feedback..

